# Houdini Confo Critique?



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Would you guys try to critique Houdini's confo for me?
I think he's put together pretty darn well but I may be blinded by love, ha ha. 8) 

I only have one picture and it's a cruddy one from my phone, so sorry about that. 

Thanks in advance!
Oh, and that fencing is electric. All the horses respect it and steer clear of it. It's only temporary while better fencing is being built.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

cute guy! what breed?


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

He's a quarter horse.
:]


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Gillian said:


> He's a quarter horse.
> :]


woah he looks like an arabian


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice horse. He's built more like a runner then an overall ranch horse (even though the racing types are a little longer in the leg). I like his neck and he has good legs and a typie qh head. He looks to be in nice condition and I love the color and chrome. He has a good expression, a nice croup and seems to have a clean throat latch but his back is a little longer then I'd like to see.

Overall he is a nice looking horse. What is his pedigree like?


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know what his pedigree is because he's not mine.
I just work with him.

Apparently he was trained as a reining horse before they got him but now he does whatever. I'm probably going to start him english soon. And try some jumping.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Long back, but other than that, I think he looks great!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He has a nice long back, & looks in pretty good shape.  Would like to see more piccies! 
He does look like an Arabian more than a QH, hehe! Could just be the picture though. He's gorgeous.


----------



## reininfool15 (Aug 3, 2008)

i like him he is pretty, looks like he is sweet to, lol, i think he is a beautiful uarter horse. but he doesnt look arabian to me but i show mostly eqyptian arabians and i have a half but i like him alot how tall is he?


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

He's about 15.3 hands, and yeah, he looks nothing like an arabian to me. Weird. I think he looks very much like a quarter horse.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

Gillian said:


> He's about 15.3 hands, and yeah, he looks nothing like an arabian to me. Weird. I think he looks very much like a quarter horse.



i completely agree with you on that!!!!! i think he very balanced. i can see why your in love with him.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

his head kinda reminds me of an arabian


----------



## AshleyPortraits (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful horse. I don't see arabian in him. He has a cute head and nice stocky build. Love the chrome


----------



## Dvine (Aug 26, 2008)

bah he's got the cutest head! <3 it


----------

